# Mushroom Cluster



## Crickett (Nov 13, 2011)

Found these in the front yard! Not sure what kind they are just thought they looked neat!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice cluster of fungus there! Love the color and the white outline on these! Well done!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like candy.. Cool Pic.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2011)

Neat find!  I really like the composition & depth of field on this shot.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool shot Crickett.  +1 on DOF.

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet shot Crickett x3 on the  DOF  are those honey mushrooms


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Thanks for the ID Lee!


----------



## quinn (Nov 14, 2011)

Very cool crickett!they look fresh outta the oven!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow!  Nice shot of a cool find!


----------



## carver (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea,biscuits thats what they look like.They sure take a lot of shapes.Great shot Crickett


----------



## leo (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty capture


----------

